# Ruby v Snipe



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Ruby (6 months) 'shares' her bone with Snipe ( 9 weeks) . 
This was about the only time Snipe was still. Totally not used to Ruby not being the most excitable creature in the room . I removed our cat as after 6 months of the Ruby energy I think he'd have left home with a second Vizsla in his space/face.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I recognize that jealous look! Vizsla's show almost human emotion.


----------

